# Any Pix of a seeded Female?



## Flyinghigh (Jan 14, 2009)

I have look over some threads and I haven't found anybody plants that was pollenated and what there plants looks like with seeds. 
I want to check urs pix, with mine plant.. 
Thanks


----------



## andy52 (Jan 14, 2009)

i have no pics,but the lady i had that seeded,she looked like the calyxes were swelling at first.you will definitely be able to tell the difference.it is a similar look,swollen calyxes and seeded buds.just gently squeeze one of the buds gently.i as yet have no idea how my 1 plant got seeded as she had no bananas or any sign of herming.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2009)

I dug around guess they are on another hardrive. 
Like he said the calyxes will look they are swlling at first but you'll see some seeds pop out of the calyx the longer it goes. The tops will mature the earliest lowers the last.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 15, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i have no pics,.


 
MuttI dug around guess they are on another hardrive. 
Like he said the calyxes will look they are swlling at first but you'll see some seeds pop out of the calyx the longer it goes. The tops will mature the earliest lowers the last.

Well the way You both say, I think I Got Lots of seeds and she not hermie as long as I been watch her grow.. Well if that the case I will injoy growing some P.P & N.L. next grow.  Be interesting..

Yea I had 2 males in there 1 P.P. & 1 N.L. and learnning as I Grow..:hubba: 

Here some Pix and I am NOT Seeing any Hermie Pollenating openning up so far ( Knock On Wood ) I am 6 weeks into flowering as of tomarrow..
I am Hopen that she don't Hermie on me because I am ready to put my other P.P. & N.L. plants under 12/12and Yes praying for Females and going to take one of each and make clones from them for a while..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*not my pics found them on the net



*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *not my pics found them on the net*


 

Nope don't look like mine!!! Not at all.!!

To many Calex Looks FAT   But then I am only 6 weeks into flowering and we will see..
Thanks


----------



## Vegs (Jan 17, 2009)

In the linked thread bealow I posted two pics of some Blue Mystic female flowers pollinated with 5 week old seeds. Enjoy!

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35882


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 18, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> In the linked thread bealow I posted two pics of some Blue Mystic female flowers pollinated with 5 week old seeds. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35882


 
Looks Normal to me   Yea I seen some seeds pods and mine are just swollen Calex with white hair coming out..
I guess the Real test is when I chop it up for smoken and then I'll see if there any seeds then..
I'll see if I can get a better pix of mine in a min...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 18, 2009)

Does seeds pods have white Pistal ? 

I need to practice taking close up and then Using paint to resize or chop what I want to do..


----------



## Vegs (Jan 18, 2009)

It's hard to tell with the pictures if those are seeded. But if I was to take a guess the bud sites look to be pregnant. =) And yes, the seeded areas will and can have two white hairs (or colored) poking out.  

Look at the blurry picture of the two I linked and you'll see the swollen areas that are all seeded calyx's. Yes, they have two hairs per seeded area in most of the areas. If you look harder you'll see a more clearer bud poking out of the top right hand side of the blurry bud. That too has seeded areas you'll be able to see clearer. 

I do agree, the clearer picture has less seeded areas versus the blurry one.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 18, 2009)

which one.. you want   man made stressed hermie breeded with female  

or just normal breeding male x female?  

female seeds look like a pretty seed with a perfect O on the end with the shape of volcano, which shall have more genetic of female strain.. IMO..   has lot success with that after I join MP... thanks everybody..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 19, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> which one.. you want man made stressed hermie breeded with female
> 
> or just normal breeding male x female?
> 
> female seeds look like a pretty seed with a perfect O on the end with the shape of volcano, which shall have more genetic of female strain.. IMO.. has lot success with that after I join MP... thanks everybody..


 
What I did was stick a true N.L. & P.P. male into my females and seeds is what I was wanting, But I lost some of the THC Buzz just to gain seeds..
See I could of cloned but I am going to Arkie for a few weeks to see our new grandson. 
So cloning is out for now and my next grow will be with these seeds and then clones from there..
Yea I know about the rounds one seeds, but u know what I will grow each and every seeds to fine which ones r males to Hang..:hubba: 
This is what I always say to people...  Live And learn.!!!


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> which one.. you want   man made stressed hermie breeded with female
> 
> or just normal breeding male x female?
> 
> female seeds look like a pretty seed with a perfect O on the end with the shape of volcano, which shall have more genetic of female strain.. IMO..   has lot success with that after I join MP... thanks everybody..



100% myth.....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jan 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> 100% myth.....


 
Take ur Chances when putting seeds into the ground and think it a female seed and turns out to be Male or a Hermie YICKS..


----------

